# SE Michigan Vintage Slot Car Swap Meet and Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race 
May 14, 2011
12:00PM – 4:00PM

T.S.S. Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111
Come buy/sell/trade HO and 1/24th vintage slot cars and parts pre 1970 only, and even run them on the Ho & 1/24th road courses. Several vintage enthusiasts will be present looking to discuss the formation of a SE Michigan vintage slot car group to organize future events, as well as talk about “the good old days!” The.Cost of tables is $5.00 per table. Open VINTAGE race is open 1PM till 4PM Cost for track time is $5.00. There will be an open race on the HO tub track, Any further questions call TSS Hobbies 734 487-8410

May is famous for the Indy 500 & F-1,Racing. So we will feature ANY Vintage Indy/F-1 Cars. Kit,or Scratch built Indy/F-1 are welcome. OF Course ANY VINTAGE SLOT CARS ARE ALWAYS welcome. Come join us at the Southeastern Michigan Vintage Slot Cars on Yahoo groups http://groups.yahoo.com/group/semivintageslotcars/


----------

